# Animal noises. I have no idea what kind of animal



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi!

Being a nice night out, we had the windows open last night. I heard the strangest noises!! I will try to explain them.

The first one, I thought was a dog, but Now I don't think it is. 
It sounded like a Small dog bark, but like a dog loosing his voice, very raspy.

The reason I know its not a dog is because I have no close neighbors, none across from me, on one side the nieghbors are a large field away, the other side is a little farther. The "Bark" came from my second driveway a few hundred feet away, and it was "Talking" to two other of its kind that was farther away. 

The second noise sounded like a pig attacking a hyina. I cant explain it any further. Thats what it sounded like, right next to my house.

We are in western NY, 26 acres of all woods. So there is a lot of things living on my property that I have seen, turkey, dozens and dozens of deer, coyotee.

Anyone want to take a guess what the sounds were?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Coyotes and fox will "bark."

I'd say that the other sound was a racoon fight.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

The ''bark'' may have been buck deer. I really couldn't say about other noises....maybe cats in heat? :shrug:


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Bobcat.....I was down at my Dad's farm a few weeks ago. I had taken my chicks with me so I could tend to them. I had them out on grass in bottomless wire cages. A little after dark, I went out to put them inside the camper shell for the night. I heard the _strangest_ sound! I heard it twice. I called my Dad out, but we didn't hear it again. 

I called him a few days later. Turns out we have a bobcat den on the farm! He actually saw it. 

They like chickens. Sorry.


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmm, fortunately for you, it doesn't sound like you're describing a mountain lion. I have an aunt downstate (Orange County) who has been hearing calls and finding tracks and scat, yet when she contacts the proper authorities, they won't give her a yes or a no as to whether or not there could be one in the area. :stars:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I agree with Cabin Fever.

The barking was coyotes.

The "pig & hyena" were raccoons.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree that the "barking" was a coyote or a fox or even a feral dog. The second noise you heard, I would say was a bobcat.. Bobcats make the strangest sounds I've ever heard...


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Considering the posts you have made in the poulty forum about the **** and your chickens I would guess that the **** is your noise maker as well. He may be fighting with his buddies to see who is going to get your chickens next.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

Got to be *****.

They can sound like a baby crying, cats fighting, something hissing or chattering and Lord knows what else. The more they are in gangs, the more they will squabble among themself, the more noises they make.

Fighting over, you guessed it????? Who going to be first in the hen house, who gets the first egg or chicken. Then they will scatter the bones just like they do from raiding garbage cans. Cook your chickens like the Chinese do, they love Chinese chow. :shrug:


----------



## smokie (May 26, 2005)

the barking was most likely a coyote, fox will be killed off or pushed out of the area when coyotes move in. for the second noise bobcat. i like to go out rite before dark to some of my new trapping grounds before season and listen for animals before i go looking for trails. helps locate them alittle easier. some of the sounds you hear at night are kinda cool. just make sure you get your animals locked up good by fall when food isnt as avalible.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I know this isn't any help but had to share my **** story!! 

I had been recently divorced, living alone - my children were little and asleep, I heard muffled "voices" - what sounded like heavy footsteps across the roof... I was scared senseless!! Got up at 2 am, grabbed the bat - threw open the patio door to scare off whoever was out there, and just at that moment....

TWO 20+lb raccoons came FLYING off the low roof and landed about 10 ft in front of me FIGHTING (well, now I realize they most likely weren't fighting but perhaps MATING!!) like crazy!! It was the strangest thing!! They weren't "screaming" or making animals noises.. I swear it sounded like they were "muffled" talking..... WHen they figured out I was watching them, they hissed at me, made some strange noises and I quickly slammed the patio door to leave them to their disagreement!! They ended up over the fence and taking it to the parking lot next door!! What a night!!


----------



## Goatladywebb (Feb 9, 2005)

Does it sound kinda like a small dog who has barked itself to the point of losing it's voice? Raspy,short barks..but loud and irritating? Sounds alot like the fox we had here last year.Bobcat make noises completely different from that. Bobcat can be downright scary..so can coyote. Enough to get me hot footing it back into the house,lol!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

smokie said:


> the barking was most likely a coyote, fox will be killed off or pushed out of the area when coyotes move in. for the second noise bobcat. i like to go out rite before dark to some of my new trapping grounds before season and listen for animals before i go looking for trails. helps locate them alittle easier. some of the sounds you hear at night are kinda cool. just make sure you get your animals locked up good by fall when food isnt as avalible.


We have coyotes and fox. Red and grey fox regularly show up on our wildlife cam. No pics of coyotes yet but we have seen them and hear them almost every night.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Earlier this summer I heard raspy, hoarse-sounding barking and went to see what it was. I was surprised to see deer. Not bucks, but several does down in the field below me. We've lived here a year, but this was the first time I've heard them make that sound.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

'pig and hyena'? hmmm. 

If you heard a screaming sound, it could be a large owl. I have heard them early in the morning and it's blood curdling until you realize that it's an owl. I have seen them perched close to my bantam pen when they were active and make that god awful sound in the middle of the night. 

Coyotes yip in small groups (more than one), could the the young of the year with the adults. 

Rasping, hissing noises? Could be anything from bobcat or domestic cats to racoon, possum, or a badger. 
What other markings around there such as digging, scratch marks, bite marks, etc....if you can find them.


----------



## ckncrazy (Jan 4, 2004)

I live in NY also. From what you have said it most def sounds like a bobcat to me. We have fox, coyote, ****, deer, bobcat. Ive never herd anything but a bobcat make that sound around here.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

marisal said:


> Hi!
> 
> Being a nice night out, we had the windows open last night. I heard the strangest noises!! I will try to explain them.
> 
> ...


 **************

IT'S FUN LIVING OUT IN THE "WILD", YOU GET TO HEAR LOTS OF COOL THINGS. BY THE WAY, WE HAVE BOTH COYOTES AND FOXES HERE...NO COMPARISON IN THE SOUNDS THAT THEY MAKE.

LQ


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Cosmic said:


> Got to be *****.
> 
> They can sound like a baby crying, cats fighting, something hissing or chattering and Lord knows what else. The more they are in gangs, the more they will squabble among themself, the more noises they make.


That's exactly what I would say too!


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

the way you described that barking makes me really think tree frogs. The other sounds like a pig attacking a hyena.


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

I heard something I had never heard before the other night. The dog had woken me up around 2 am to go out. I took him on the leash so he wouldn't run off, as he will in the middle of the night. Down behind the barn, something made a snarling kind of noise. What scared me more than the noise was the fact that the dog DID NOT want to go investigate. Usually he wants to go after any kind of animal--skunks, feral cats, foxes, coyotes, whatever. He stood his ground and barked. I decided we needed to get out of there and started to run back to the house. The dog was very willing to come with me. As we ran past the cattle and sheep, I heard a crashing noise. I woke up my husband and he came out with the gun and the million watt spotlight. The animals seemed spooked and a heifer had broken through the fence (it was a weak spot we hadn't noticed). They may have been spooked by me and the dog running by, but who knows? We did not see anything and the next morning could not find any tracks.
The sound definitely was NOT a fox, a coyote, a feral cat, a raccoon or anything i have heard before. I'm wondering if it was a mountain lion or a bobcat, though it didn't sound like recordings I have heard of them.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

JHinCA said:


> Down behind the barn, something made a snarling kind of noise. What scared me more than the noise was the fact that the dog DID NOT want to go investigate. We did not see anything and the next morning could not find any tracks.
> 
> The sound definitely was NOT a fox, a coyote, a feral cat, a raccoon or anything i have heard before.


Might have been a badger. They make a snort or snarl type alarm call if surprised. Go here and try the sounds. Name that sound and what they are doing.

http://www.wildcru.org/research/ecol/badgercalls.htm

Most dogs don't like to tangle with badgers, especially if they have had a bad experience with something that smells bad. The original critters of this thread could also possibly have been badgers but they typically don't carry on as much as *****.

Lot of them around my area now. See a bunch of them as roadkill. Hard to identify in the down mode, look like big weird skunks but you know that ain't right. See one moving at night in the headlights, there is no doubt what it is.

Try that chitter or yelp sound when your lover is biting your neck. :rock:


----------



## marisal (Jun 3, 2003)

Goatladywebb said:


> Does it sound kinda like a small dog who has barked itself to the point of losing it's voice? Raspy,short barks..but loud and irritating? Sounds alot like the fox we had here last year.Bobcat make noises completely different from that. Bobcat can be downright scary..so can coyote. Enough to get me hot footing it back into the house,lol!


That is exactly what is sounded like! ok, so Fox it is. I saw in in my drivewaya few weeks ago.

I heard Coyotes a few months ago, so I know what that sounds like. that was eerie when I heard them.....

Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

marisal said:


> That is exactly what is sounded like! ok, so Fox it is. I saw in in my drivewaya few weeks ago.
> Thanks!


When somebody breaks wind; people are known to remark; "*I Thought I just heard a fox bark*. Others will say: "*No, sounded more like a Moose Grunt*.

How can one be sure there is not an echo in many of these situations????


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Cosmic. They do make quite the sounds! DH says we don't have badgers here, so I am still at a loss.


----------

